# Don Pepin Garcia Blue Generosos Cigar Review - Fullfilled expectations



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

A smooth blend of flavors...a flawless burn...and loose, mouth filling draw...a long lasting great smoke.

Read the full review here: Don Pepin Garcia Blue Generosos Cigar Review - Fullfilled expectations


----------

